# 2000 pathfinder no reverse



## ddogg69 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a 2000 pathfinder with a auto transmission that wont go into reverse. all the forward gears work just fine, when you put it into reverse it's like it's in neutral. Anybody have any ideas for me to try?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If your shift cable is working and adjusted properly, it's possible that the snap ring popped out of the reverse drum clutch, which would cause a no reverse situation while still allowing forward gears to work. If that's the case, the trans would need to be removed and disassembled to replace the reverse clutch assy., which runs about $350 for the part, not including gaskets, seals, fluid and labor. I would suggest you take it to a reputable transmission shop for further diagnosis. Of course, with a 12 year old vehicle, if that is the case and the reverse clutch is the culprit, they would likely suggest a complete overhaul and that might not be a bad idea since it's already torn apart.


----------

